# Strobist blog - Fish photos and how-tos



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey all, I was browsing a blog site called Strobist, which is a great blog about photography lighting. He's even got a free course about learning how to light photos, called Lighting 101.

Anyway, while scrolling through his Flickr photos, I saw a beautiful photo of a betta fish named Dude:









I had to check out the whole photoset, which is pretty awesome. Plus, if you click to enlarge the photo, then click "View more sizes", you can see those photos in super-high resolution.

So these sent me on a search for his blog entry that featured these photos, which shows how he took these shots.

I also found another blog entry on photographing zebra danios that you might enjoy as well.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the links! That is an incredible picture.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

awesome website... thanks for sharing


----------

